# Bike for a Heavy Rider



## greatbiggorilla (Dec 23, 2011)

I currently weigh in at 260lbs/118KG.. I play football and rugby, but I am wanting to get back into biking. 

I used to road bike when I was about 220lbs/100kg. I am looking for a new bike, but I am concerned about putting all my weight on road bike tires. Are there wheels, spoke, and such for heavy riders? 

Are any bikes better for heavy guys? My old bike was aluminum and I used to swear that my next bike would be carbon. Can I ride a carbon at my weight?


----------



## Samac (May 7, 2011)

I can't point you to any bike better for a heavy rider. I can tell you that I am 260+lbs and I just purchased a carbon bike and have about 250 miles on it and w/my weight it is stiff and very responsive and the wheels are as straight and true as the day I got it. Only time will tell how well it holds up in the long run.

I believe you'll be fine on a carbon bike. And once you try one I bet you'll love the ride too. Be sure to check out the upright/endurance geometry bikes too like the Giant Defy, Specialized Roubaix and the Cannondale Synapse. Those bikes are so comfortable makes me feel like I'm cheating.

Cheers,

Scott


----------



## Ventura Roubaix (Oct 10, 2009)

At your size I would shoot for 36 spoke wheels, and I thought at one time that most manufactures recommended a 250 lb weight limit on carbon frames, but I would check with the shops on this. I'm 215 to 230 lb and have had some troubles with wheels less than 32 spokes, which is what I'm riding at the time with no problems.


----------



## velocanman (Jul 15, 2011)

I'm weighing in at about 240lb, up from 210, but my Scott CR1 doesn't seem to notice. I think your biggest concern should be with the wheel set. A good strong 32- or 36-hole wheel set would be best.

I wouldn't worry about standard carbon frames, but would stay away from "SL" versions. It is probably best to check with a good bike shop to be sure. I believe at our weight the highest stress is on the spokes and rear wheel when climbing.


----------



## Jay Strongbow (May 8, 2010)

As far as high performance carbon road bikes go not many if any will come with wheels designed for your weight.....so ask the shop about buying it without wheels or if they'll cut you a deal on a wheel upgrade unless you find one with sufficient stock wheels.
You'll probably want to get bigger tires than a typical road bike comes with too.
But generally your weight shouldn be much of an issue for getting a road bike. There are plenty of guys who ride road bikes your weight and more so there's plenty out there for you. Most frames will be fine but not all.


----------



## NJBiker72 (Jul 9, 2011)

greatbiggorilla said:


> I currently weigh in at 260lbs/118KG.. I play football and rugby, but I am wanting to get back into biking.
> 
> I used to road bike when I was about 220lbs/100kg. I am looking for a new bike, but I am concerned about putting all my weight on road bike tires. Are there wheels, spoke, and such for heavy riders?
> 
> Are any bikes better for heavy guys? My old bike was aluminum and I used to swear that my next bike would be carbon. Can I ride a carbon at my weight?


From what I read I would probably start with aluminum. But talk to a shop And research on your own.. 

I would say a specialized secteur would be worth considering


----------



## Mr. Versatile (Nov 24, 2005)

Any material would be a good choice. IMO you may have trouble with wheels. See if the bike shop where you buy the bike will work out a partial swap. You give them the wheels that come on the bike & they lace up a new set for you. Velocity Deep V rims are nearly indestructible. I'd suggest 32 or 36 spoke wheels. Tires might be troublesome too. Most road bikes come with 23mm tires. I'd recommend 25s or even 28s if they'll fit on your bike.


----------



## wesb321 (Oct 1, 2011)

I have seen aluminum seat tubes split and begin to break off above the welds under riders close to your weight with just normal recreational riding.






* I guess I should add they were the types that don't ever dial them selves in on a bike distributing their weight or using straighter legs to aid in holding themselves up. Just plop on the seat, back nearly straight and slowly mashing away until they are just too tired kinda dudes.


----------



## voodooguy (Aug 18, 2007)

I have been 250 - 260 and have been even heavier. I have owned the Scattante CFR, Cervelo RS, and now the R5. All are full carbon bikes and have just done fine. The difference is the wheels on the bike and the other components. I have been riding DT Swiss 1.2RR rims with 240s hubs, 32/32/laced 3x front and back~ no problems whatsoever. (The wheels have been on all three bikes now) On the Scattante the seat clamp bolt popped on me, twice. (It was the Forte stock post.) When I changed out to a Thomson, no problems. I would avoid carbon handlebars & stem. When I was looking at Cervelo, I wrote them and asked this same question and they responded that the frame would be fine, but to watch the components like wheels, seatpost, stem and bars. I would recommend the same to you. Personally, I am inclined towards Cervelo and the RS is a great bike to get started. (Love that life warranty and crash replacement program) But you will eventually need to upgrade the wheels (I bought mine as a frameset. Now the RS all come as built bikes). 
Good Luck!

Edit: I would recommend reading the manufacturer literature very closely re any weight limits on their frames; or, contact them directly.


----------



## pennstater (Aug 20, 2007)

Frame material is less important than fit. I've had aluminum bikes I've loved and have ridden carbon frames that felt like they would rattle my fillings out. Get the one that fits and performs the way you like. And take long test rides with different wheelsets and tires. I find it amazing how different a bike feels with different wheels, tires and tire pressures. An aluminum frame may feel harsh with 23 tires pumped to the max yet almost plush on softer 25s at lower pressure. I am 250 and have been commuting from North Jersey to Brooklyn thru Manhattan about twice a week March thru November for the last 7 or 8 years. I have been on low spoke Ksyrium Elite and ES wheelsets. Over that time I had one spoke failure - and that was probably due to over inflating my tires. I started on 23s, but changed to 25s which wear better and are more comfortable without a discernible difference in performance on flat to rolling terrrain. I also have a heavier wheelset with 28s for riding in wet or low light conditions. On the weekends I use a set of low spoke Dura Ace wheels with 23 tires. I have an easier time climbing and keeping up with the lighter riders with those wheels. If you do have a problem with riding technique and ride heavy (not getting out of the saddle over bumps) stronger wheels would be the way to go. I am just saying you don't have to rule out a nice light wheelset. And buying a frame that will clear 28s (the reason I originally bought my Lynskey) gives you the most options. I can put on the 28s and ride packed gravel trails. Also, I am not saying the lighter low spoke wheel will be faster, I just like the feeling of how they seem to spin up faster. Makes the bike feel livelier. You should try different wheels before deciding for yourself.

I do have an opinion about frames, though it may be the least important decision you make. I have CF Look 585 and 595 frames. Great rides. But I also have a Lynskey Ti R230. It rides almost as well as the Looks and is more durable and clears those larger tires. When I travel I always take the Lynskey as it is less prone to impact damage and the bare Ti isn't prone to chipping or scratching. If I had to have only one it would be the Lynskey. I liked it so much I also got my wife one.

I whole heartedly agree with the no carbon post, bars or stems recommendation. I've broken two carbon posts that came as original equipment. Changed original equipment carbon stem and bars to aluminum and found no difference except that I liked the shape and lower cost of the aluminum.


----------



## aingeru (Aug 29, 2010)

look for an aluminium Principia frame. They are expensive but unbreakable and more comfortable than many many carbon frames.


----------



## Samac (May 7, 2011)

Great posts, pennstater & voodooguy! As I stated in my earlier post to the op I recently purchased a carbon bike. After many test rides on carbon bikes and the miles I have put on my own I am confident the frame will hold up well. To my surprise the lower spoke count Mavic Askium wheels seem to be taking the punishment well too. I ride "light" on the bike (out of the saddle and lets of flexing of the legs and arms over rough roads and obstacles) which may help.


----------



## veloron (Jul 3, 2011)

You've gotten alot of good advice regarding wheels. Please note that while a 3x 32 or 36 wheel _should be_ stronger, the wheelbuilder is also an important consideration. I don't know what kind of riding you plan on doing so I can't really recommend a bike. You might want to consider a cyclocross or touring/commuter bike that will accept wider tires (32, 35). More information from you regarding your goals and budget would be helpful.


----------



## chipkost (Jul 28, 2011)

I weigh 285 and ride a stock Specialized Secteur triple. I have had the bike almost 3 months and have not any problems. It has 700 X 25 tires and a little more "relaxed" frame, meaning you sit a little more upright which really helps with my bulging....stomach. I have gotten up to 20 mile rides on this bike and love it. I am 50 y.o. and was really out of shape. The triple helped me keep at it instead of giving up. I still use the smallest chainring with the biggest sprocket to make it up my biggest hills. I just keep on "trudging". Good luck with things.


----------



## voodooguy (Aug 18, 2007)

Samac said:


> To my surprise the lower spoke count Mavic Askium wheels seem to be taking the punishment well too.


I have Mavic Ksyrium Equipe on my commuter and they are still in one piece! (To _*my*_ surprise!)


----------



## greatbiggorilla (Dec 23, 2011)

Great info. and insights. Thanks everyone.


----------



## Cut.Aussie (Mar 19, 2011)

At 57 I'm ashamed to to say my weight various between 112kg in summer and 118 to 120 during winter when I ride a bit less and eat more (hate the cold riding in the evenings)

I have a carbon Look 566 which has replaced my previous no name brand carbon bike, I have over approx 8500Km on carbon and riding on Shimano RS20 and now RS80 wheel sets 18 spoke front, 20 rear with Conti GP4000S tyres now in 25 wide for a little more comfort.

A friend is a wheel builder and tells me those wheels won't last at my weight but I have only broken two spokes, the older RS20's broke a drive side spoke in the first week then did lots of hard riding and the new RS80 broke a drive side spoke on Christmas Eve having done according to Garmin Connects website which tracks my rides 3750Km to date and I expect the spoke repair to cost less than fifty bucks including truing the wheel, can't argue with that.

So, long story short, I don't see why you can't ride a carbon bike and I have to tell you carbon is so much nicer than aluminium to ride and not just the weight.

Good Luck


----------

